# Getting close



## yota (Aug 12, 2021)

my new PM932M-PDF has "ported" in new york.   PM is waiting to receive the container and check the equipment out before shipping.  I am pretty low in priority as they said they have orders dating back to january that will go out before mine but I'm very excited.  it's like Christmas LOL.


----------



## maspann (Aug 12, 2021)

Yeah, I ordered a PM-1236T about a month ago. Patience is not one of my virtues.....


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 12, 2021)

They should include a brick of firecrackers with each one of those, for celebratory purposes
Heck, the factory is probably just down the street
-M


----------



## yota (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm a salt flats fishing finatic and I know guys that have waited 9 months for a new outboard motor.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Aug 13, 2021)

yota said:


> I'm a salt flats fishing finatic and I know guys that have waited 9 months for a new outboard motor.


I waited that long for my son.


----------



## Cletus (Aug 13, 2021)

Mine is on a truck in NC headed for Miami (arrives there Monday), then is sails off to Trinidad on Friday, to arrive a week later. Then, I deal with customs here.....  It's going to be the longest three weeks in history!


----------



## yota (Aug 13, 2021)

Cletus said:


> Mine is on a truck in NC headed for Miami (arrives there Monday), then is sails off to Trinidad on Friday, to arrive a week later. Then, I deal with customs here.....  It's going to be the longest three weeks in history!


sweet!  what model did you get?


----------



## Cletus (Aug 13, 2021)

PM-935TS-3PH with ALL the bells and whistles and then some.  
Bought a 5" PM vise, but will certainly get a Kurt DX6 next year.


----------



## yota (Aug 13, 2021)

that's a beauty and way over my head.  congrats!


----------



## Moosedog (Aug 15, 2021)

It takes a lot of patience these days with everything.  I just lucked out and found a used PM932M -PDF for sale with tooling.  It was a divorce sale and was barely 2 years old.  I had trouble waiting to the end of the week to drive 400 miles to get it.  Anyway congrats on the new mill!  Hey after 9 months waiting your buddies should throw you a Mill Shower and buy you a tool for a present!


----------



## yota (Aug 20, 2021)

still stuck in the port...they have no idea when the container will be shipped to them.  sucks..........


----------



## yota (Aug 25, 2021)

got the email today.  they have received my mill.  said it would take a week or so to ship as they have to open and check them out and of course others ordered before I did.  happy, happy.


----------



## Cletus (Aug 25, 2021)

Sweet!!!
Mine supposedly docked at the port here today, so I presume sometime next week a huge brown box will be in my car port!


----------



## yota (Aug 25, 2021)

Cletus said:


> Sweet!!!
> Mine supposedly docked at the port here today, so I presume sometime next week a huge brown box will be in my car port!


Awesome!  was looking for a snoopy dance emoji but couldn't find one.


----------



## yota (Aug 30, 2021)

shipping this afternoon.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 30, 2021)

yota said:


> shipping this afternoon.


Now I'm excited.
Good for you, may it arrive in perfect condition.


----------



## yota (Aug 30, 2021)

thanks!


----------



## Cletus (Aug 30, 2021)

Shipping company notified me my PM935 is here, so I just paid them and the Customs taxes (VAT), no duty.  Public holiday here tomorrow (Independence) so that threw a little "spanner in the spokes", I expect they will un-stuff the container  Wednesday or Thursday this week, so it looks like Friday or Monday delivery to the shop.


----------



## Cletus (Aug 30, 2021)

yota said:


> shipping this afternoon.


Sweet! ....hope all goes well!


----------



## yota (Aug 30, 2021)

Cletus said:


> Shipping company notified me my PM935 is here, so I just paid them and the Customs taxes (VAT), no duty.  Public holiday here tomorrow (Independence) so that threw a little "spanner in the spokes", I expect they will un-stuff the container  Wednesday or Thursday this week, so it looks like Friday or Monday delivery to the shop.


do you pay VAT in lieu of sales tax?  what percent of the purchase price is it?    there was no tax on mine as it is coming from out of state.


----------



## Cletus (Aug 30, 2021)

VAT here is 12.5% of the sum Item Cost + Insurance + Freight.  The mill and accessories are considered Industrial Machinery and therefore attracted no duty (thank God).  Added to that I have to pay the Customs Broker US$150 for his services and transportation from the Customs bonded warehouse to the wokshop, maybe another US$100.  So, looks like around US$2K total from the Miami forwarder to my shop.
I have access to the forklift and an operator from the chemical and plastics factory across the street (I used to manage the place), so no charge for that.


----------



## yota (Aug 30, 2021)

wow.  happy for you that it's almost in your shop.  sad for all the crap you have to pay for.


----------



## Cletus (Aug 30, 2021)

Well, the Gov't here is of the view that the way out of a recession is to tax the citizenry to the hilt.  Oh, there's also an "on-line purchase Tax", if an item was bought on-line,there's another 6% on top of it all. I did not have to pay that since it's "Industrial Machinery"


----------



## yota (Aug 30, 2021)

they are using Estes Express express to ship.  anyone had experience with Estes?

btw just got on the PM website to download some manuals and this mill has gone up 600 dollars and the cast iron stand up 50.00 since I ordered.  yikes.  20% bump.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 31, 2021)

yota said:


> they are using Estes Express express to ship.  anyone had experience with Estes?
> 
> btw just got on the PM website to download some manuals and this mill has gone up 600 dollars and the cast iron stand up 50.00 since I ordered.  yikes.  20% bump.


I have gotten a few deliveries from Estes in the last year and the drivers have been great. The only issue I have with them is that the office in my area doesn't seem to like to make delivery appointments they just show up.


----------



## yota (Aug 31, 2021)

that would be unfortunate.    thanks for your input.  I'm most concerned with careless handling.


----------



## Cletus (Sep 3, 2021)

Just heard from my Customs Broker and Transport guy, It will be delivered to the house on Monday morning ....  Yee Hah!!!


----------



## yota (Sep 3, 2021)

sweet!


----------



## Cletus (Sep 3, 2021)

Have a bunch of high $$$ work booked for Sunday, Monday and Tuesday…   arrrgh, life can be so unfair!!    …but I’ll work with it! 
Think I'll hire a guy to help with that workload peak!


----------



## yota (Sep 6, 2021)

still sitting in Estes "Express" warehouse in orlando for the last 6 days.  no calls.  when I call them I get no answer on when I will receive it.  they suck.


----------



## Bob D (Sep 6, 2021)

yota said:


> still sitting in Estes "Express" warehouse in orlando for the last 6 days.  no calls.  when I call them I get no answer on when I will receive it.  they suck.


Did you call the local number or the main company number?


----------



## yota (Sep 6, 2021)

the orlando division.


----------



## Bob D (Sep 7, 2021)

yota said:


> the orlando division.


Try the national number. Maybe they van help.


----------



## yota (Sep 7, 2021)

I got a text today saying they are delivering on the 9th.  mighty nice of them.


----------



## Bob D (Sep 9, 2021)

yota said:


> I got a text today saying they are delivering on the 9th.  mighty nice of them.


Did she arrive yet?


----------



## Cletus (Sep 9, 2021)

He's probably too busy with his new toy, to responds to us.  I was like that this past Monday


----------



## yota (Sep 9, 2021)

Cletus said:


> He's probably too busy with his new toy, to responds to us.  I was like that this past Monday


yes!  will start a new thread.


----------

